# Ruger lcp



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thinking about getting the Ruger lcp or other .380 for a carry gun ( yes i have my permit to do so). How does everyone feel about the .380 as a carry gun. As a side note i am a small frame guy, 145 pounds on a good day.
Any input would be nice 

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a LCP and love it for summer carry! It is easy to conceal. I carry it in cargo pocket of shorts and it is undetectable. Now for the bad part. I pretty much consider it a belly gun (stick in the assailants belly and fire). It is definitley a short range gun, however a laser sight may improve it as well as painting the front site. (not much to the sites) I wouldn't sell mine, but I have a few other pistols I prefer to carry if the clothing permits. Ken


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

well mines on hwy 29 has a Smith and Weston with a laser in it thinking about that one 
Daniel


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*ruger lcp*

not a fan of the lcp. not comfortable to me and not easy to control. i recently bought the s&w body guard .380 and like the heck out of it. comes with a laser although not sure i care for a laser much. Shot the gun again today for the second time it has performed flawlessly. Also it is very comfortable in my xxl monkey paws. as far as the .380 being a powefull round, i didn`t think it was. WRONG, i shot at a 3" solid abs plastic ball today and it made a hell of an exit wound.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

if i do get a .380 (which i think i am) its the lcp or the s&w body guard, have to do some reading

Daniel


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Kel-Tec P3AT or lcp, Great carry guns, light weight, comfortable, only bad draw back is i carried mine either in my pocked or in small zip case, if you carry it in back pocket the mag ejects when you sit down. They make shot through holsters you can get and this might fix the problem. Like said above its a gut gun, you arent hitting much from a distance unless you are just a hell of a shot with great eye sight.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably fall on deaf ears....but Kahr p380 NO LASER......just shoots where you point it. Less felt recoil than the keltec or lcp....don't know about the bodyguard, but again ...I don't like lasers....you should learn to shoot the sights and by muscle memory, and a laser is just a distraction.
....yea its $500 but you will Want to shoot it at the range because it's fun and accurate......do you really think you will get a well made product for $300?

PS: I have shot the lcp, and the keltec, as well as the Kimber solo, and Ruger lc9 and my Kahr p380 is still my favorite......I will probably sell off my other caliber rugers, to buy Kahrs in 9mm and .45 to complete the collection. With the simplicity of the Kahrs.....no external safetys, chamber indicators,ect....you just rack one in the chamber, and treat it like a very slim revolver with more rounds......simply draw and shoot....nothing else to think about.
....Kind of hard to try one out though....since there arn't many around......Don't think I'll make it to the range for a couple weeks. , but you would be welcome to try mine if I'm out there. You won't beleive how nice the trigger is on such a small gun.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I got both myself and the wife a Sig 238 for pocket carry. Ones a Nitron and the other is the two tone. Those are going to be on the high $$ of the 380s but up to 25 feet, not hard to hit what you are pointing at. 
As for the 380 being effective, a 357 isn't gonna knock anybody down in an instant unless you hit bone. But as long as it makes a big bang and something spits out the barrel, it will serve the purpose.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

TheCaptKen said:


> I got both myself and the wife a Sig 238 for pocket carry. Ones a Nitron and the other is the two tone. Those are going to be on the high $$ of the 380s but up to 25 feet, not hard to hit what you are pointing at.
> As for the 380 being effective, a 357 isn't gonna knock anybody down in an instant unless you hit bone. But as long as it makes a big bang and something spits out the barrel, it will serve the purpose.


 Is that Sig really Single Action only??!!! I don't think I could drop a cock&lock pistol in MY pocket and be carefree! And if it's NOT cocked....well might as well throw it at your attacker, because ...I know I would NEVER get it cocked and fired in time.


----------

